# V



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2015)

All wrapped for Fridge & Freezer. Sure isn’t much!!


----------



## xray (Oct 30, 2015)

Bear, those look really good! I have some deer meat coming my way this Fall. 

Points


----------



## gary s (Oct 30, 2015)

Man does that look Fantastic  I know it has to be good.   Don't tell me you can't mail some to East Texas 

Nice job as always John


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 30, 2015)

GRR!!!  Bear, your pics and c farmer's don't show for me when I'm on my 8-5 computer!  The anticipation of having to wait until I get home is maddening!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 30, 2015)

Bite sized pieces of heaven right there.


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2015)

Makes me wish I had a place to hunt still.Nice job Bear Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 30, 2015)

Hmmm I have a few backstraps left from last year that need to be used.... This could be the perfect use for them. Looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2015)

Xray said:


> Bear, those look really good! I have some deer meat coming my way this Fall.
> 
> Points


Thank You!!

Bear


gary s said:


> Man does that look Fantastic  I know it has to be good.   Don't tell me you can't mail some to East Texas
> 
> Nice job as always John


Thanks Gary!!

I'll swap you for some of that Awesome Brisket of yours!!

Bear

And Thanks for the Points, Xray and Gary!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> GRR!!!  Bear, your pics and c farmer's don't show for me when I'm on my 8-5 computer!  The anticipation of having to wait until I get home is maddening!


Hope you enjoyed!!

Bear


c farmer said:


> Bite sized pieces of heaven right there.


Thanks Adam!

I know you know how good these are!!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## kawboy (Oct 31, 2015)

Will other cuts work as well? Always looking for other ways to use venison.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Hmmm I have a few backstraps left from last year that need to be used.... This could be the perfect use for them. Looks great!


Thank You!!

Also see below.

Bear


kawboy said:


> Will other cuts work as well? Always looking for other ways to use venison.


Yes, but it should be cuts from the Deer that have no fat, or very little.

Backstrap & Hind Quarters work the best.

I have Step by Steps of each of them in my "Step by Step Index" below:

I also make Dried Beef from Beef Eye Round and Beef Bottom round with all the fat trimmed off. (This can be found in my Index too)

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2015)

tropics said:


> Makes me wish I had a place to hunt still.Nice job Bear Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

Can't you just go about 40--50 Miles West of Lyndhurst??

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------

